# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Ilio Lines

## Apostolos

Η ILIO LINES είναι ένα βήμα πρίν την αγορά νέου ταχύπλου σκάφους. Εν το μεταξύ τα 2 της καμάρια ξεκουράζονται μπροστά απο το Speedrunner IILIO.jpg

----------


## thalassolykos

αποστολε δες σε αυτο που σου ειπα!!!

----------


## captain 83

Tα δρομολόγια των ιπτάμενων δελφινιὠν για Ωρωπό Αλιβέρι Χαλκίδα ειναι όλα τα λεφτα. Θυμάται κανείς ποιό δρομολόγιο των Σποράδων έφτανε μέχρι Χαλκίδα με τα ιπτάμενα;

----------


## Haddock

Captain83, σκανάρω και ανεβάζω την μπροσούρα της ilio για να *δεις*.

----------


## captain 83

οκ...σ' ευχαριστώ parsokayak.....

----------


## Haddock

> Tα δρομολόγια των ιπτάμενων δελφινιὠν για Ωρωπό Αλιβέρι Χαλκίδα ειναι όλα τα λεφτα. Θυμάται κανείς ποιό δρομολόγιο των Σποράδων έφτανε μέχρι Χαλκίδα με τα ιπτάμενα;


Captain83, γράψε λάθος. Τελικά ξανακοίταξα το φυλλάδιο αλλά δεν είδα πουθενά να αναγράφει τον συνδυασμό που προανέφερες. Τα δρομολόγια δεν αναφέρονται στην μπροσούρα αλλά φαίνονται οι ρότες και η διάρκεια των ταξιδίων.

----------


## captain 83

To δρομολόγιο αυτο που λέω το έκανε η CERES

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Iπταμενο δελφινι XXX το απολυτο γκαζι του 1999 το μοναδικο που κοντραριζε τοτε το athina 2004,45 μιλια ταχυτης, με μια τουρμπινα για το πελαγος και μια ντιζελομηχανη για τα λιμανια αλλα χωρις ζευγος γιατι η προπελα της καθε μηχανης ηταν πανω κατω!Στη φωτο το πετυχα εξω απο τις δηλες τον αυγουστο του 1999

----------

